# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Δεκτης υπερυθρων του κλιματιστικου

## ira

Καλημέρα σας :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε στο φορουμ.
Το αιρκοντισιον μου μαρκας westpoint μερικες φορες δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο τηλεχειριστήριο.
Το τηλεχειριστήριο δουλεύει κανονικά.
Ένα άλλο μάρκας airwell δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου.
Έχω ανοίξει το καπάκι κι έχω κοιτάξει την πλακέτα,φαίνεται καθαρή.
Αυτή η πλακετούλα έχει κάτω από το μάτι ένα κουμπί που το ανοιγω χειροκίνητα αλλά δεν έχει καμία απόδοση ειδικά στην ζέστη.

Μάρκας Airwell  είναι και το άλλο μου κλιματιστικό που δουλεύει στο κρύο αλλά όχι στο ζεστό.
Παρακαλώ να μου πείτε την άποψη σας ώστε να ξέρω πως να κινηθώ.

Αυτό που ξέχασα να σας πω για το airwell που δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο τηλεχειριστήριο είναι πως 
δούλευε μέχρι που χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω τις μπαταρίες.
Δεν ανταποκρινόταν μετά την αλλαγή των μπαταριών.
Το τηλεκοντρολ το πήγα σε ηλεκτρονικό και το κοίταξε και μου είπε ότι το έφτιαξε.
Αυτό το συγκεκριμένο αιρκοντίσιον δεν ανταποκρινόταν σε universal τηλεκοντρολ παρά μόνο στο δικό του και τώρα δεν ανταποκρίνεται ούτε και στο δικό του.
Φταίει ο δέκτης η το τηλεκοντρολ έχασε την συχνότητα?
Ότι μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε πέστε το σας παρακαλώ για να μπορέσω να το συζητήσω με αρμόδιο τεχνικό.
Σας βρίσκω πολύ ψαγμένους και με πολλές γνώσεις ενώ αυτοί που ήρθαν είπαν αδιάφορα πως φταίει η πλακέτα και δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό.

Διάβασα όλο το φορουμ και σας συγχαίρω για τις γνώσεις σας και την βοήθεια που προσφέρετε στα μέλη.

Σας ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------


## DIATHERM

Καλησπερα!
για να  καταλαβω ενω το τηλεχειρηστηριο σου δουλευει κανονικα  το κλιματιστικο δεν παιρνει της εντολες που του δινεις ετσι..?
δοκιμασες να του κανεις reset...? βγαλτο εκτος ρευματος μερικα δευτερολεπτα και ξαναδοκιμασε το...

----------


## ira

Καλησπέρα! :Smile: 
Τα έκανα όλα αυτά!Είχα διαβάσει σχετικά.Μέχρι και την ασφάλεια του δωματίου κατέβασα!
Μου έκανε παρεμβολές το isdn και το έκλεισα.
Δούλεψε καλύτερα αλλά και πάλι τα ίδια μου κάνει.
Άλλες φορές ανοίγει αμέσως κι άλλες μέχρι να ανοίξει κάνω όσα μου είπες
Έκανα reset στο τηλεκοντρολ για το αιρκοντισιον δεν ξερω πως το κανουν

----------


## DIATHERM

αυτο τωρα καλυτερα να το δει ενας τεχνικος γιατι πρεπει να κατεβασει την πλακετα (καλο θα ηταν να  την επλενε με σπερυ ηλεκτρικων επαφων) να την κοιταξει και επισεις να κοιταξει και την μικρη πλακετιτσα που ειναι και το ματι επανω....
εσυ μεχρι στιγμης οτι μπορουσες εκανες...

----------

ira (13-12-12)

----------


## ira

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι ειδικότητα να ψάξω.Οι ψυκτικοί για το westpoint δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν τι είχε.
Σχετικά με τα airwell ποιά είναι η άποψη σου?
Σ'ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου.

----------


## ira

Φωτογραφία0020.jpgΦωτογραφία0024.jpgΦωτογραφία0024.jpg
οι φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας του airwell
Βοηθήστε αν μπορείτε γιατί με τα αιρκοντίσιον θα ζεσταθούμε.
Τα led ανάβουν κανονικά και το μπιπ ακούγεται όταν το ανοίγω χειροκίνητα
 αλλά είναι ρυθμισμένο στους  20 C και δεν ζεσταίνεται το δωμάτιο καθόλου.

----------


## brasidas12

σε εναν γνωστο μου ειχε το ιδιο θεμα αλλα με ενα μαρκα με εκαψες.το κοντρολ δουλευε κανονικα αλλα το κλιματιστικο δεν επερνε τις εντολες......εβγαλα το πλακετακι που εχει το ματι πανω κ το εδωσα σε φιλο ηλεκτρονικο κ τελικα το εφτιαξε κ δουλευει μια χαρα,(ειχε ψυχρες κολλησεις).κανε το ιδιο αν μπορεις.βγαλτο μονος σου κ πηγενε το σε εναν ηλεκτρονικο να το τσεκαρει.δεν εχεις να χασεις κ τιποτα

----------

ira (14-12-12)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου Μύρωνα! :Smile: 
Πως βγαίνει η πλακέτα?
Θα μπορούσα να την βγάλω μόνη μου η θα έπρεπε να φωνάξω έναν ψυκτικό
και να του πω να την βγάλει?
Είχα καλέσει δύο και δεν σκέφτηκαν κάτι ευφυές σαν κι αυτά που προτείνετε εσείς εδώ.
Διάβασα και σε ένα άλλο νήμα
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57662
για ενισχυμένες μπαταρίες.
Το θέμα είναι ότι το τηλεκοντρολ δεν ξαναδούλεψε μετά που άλλαξα τις μπαταρίες και μου φαίνεται περίεργο.
Εν τω μεταξύ έμαθα τους κωδικούς της airwell αλλά πως θα μπορούσε να επαναρυθμιστεί?

----------


## gep58

δες το απλά....
Ήρα εσύ μπορεί να έβαλες "καινούργιες" μπαταρίες εκείνες όμως είναι ;;; και έχουν τοποθετηθεί σωστά ;;;

----------

ira (14-12-12)

----------


## ira

Το πρωί θα ψάξω για GP ultra κι αν δεν βρω θα παραγγείλω από το e-shop κι επειδή δεν κρατιέμαι θα πάρω κι ότι ultra αλκαλικες βρω.
Φυσικά και τοποθετήθηκαν σωστα :Laugh: αυτό φαίνεται και στην οθόνη του τηλεκοντρολ!
Ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείς να με βοηθήσεις. :Smile:

----------


## ira

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως βγαίνει η πλακέτα του δέκτη υπερύθρων του airwell να την πάω σε ηλεκτρονικό να μου την κοιτάξει?
Αν δεν είναι δύσκολο μπορώ να το κάνω.Είναι αυτή που σας έχω βάλει φωτο.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## DIATHERM

Δυσκολο δεν ειναι αλλα θελει προσοχη!! 
αυτο το πλακε καλοδιο που φευγει απο την μικρη πλακετα παει στην μεγαλη πλακετα θα δεις που παει και θα το ξεκουμποσεις με προσοχη!
μερικα εχουν ασφαλεια στο κουμπομα μερικα οχι.... μπαταριες αλλαξες...?

----------

ira (19-12-12)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Δυσκολο δεν ειναι αλλα θελει προσοχη!! 
> αυτο το πλακε καλοδιο που φευγει απο την μικρη πλακετα παει στην μεγαλη πλακετα θα δεις που παει και θα το ξεκουμποσεις με προσοχη!
> μερικα εχουν ασφαλεια στο κουμπομα μερικα οχι.... μπαταριες αλλαξες...?


*Αν το προσπαθήσεις να έχεις διακόψεις τη τροφοδοσία.*

Πριν βάλεις μπαταρίες βραχυκύκλωσε για λίγο τις επαφές στο κοντρόλ.

----------

ira (19-12-12)

----------


## ira

Ανδρέα σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Μπαταρίες άλλαξα αλλά δεν είδα προκοπή,βέβαια δεν έβαλα τις GP ultra αλλά ΑΑΑ ουλτρα έβαλα.
Στέλνει κανονικά σήμα αλλά δεν ανοίγει το αιρκοντισιον.
Μπορεί κατά την επισκευή ενός τηλεκοντρολ να αλλοιωθεί η συχνότητα του?

Αποστόλη σ' ευχαριστώ!Πάντα κλειστή η τροφοδοσία σε ότι κι αν ασχοληθώ!
Καλό αυτό που λες για να το βραχυκυκλώσω!
Αυτό που με εκανε να έχω δισταγμό στην αλλαγή της μικρής πλακέτας είναι ότι το τηλεκοντρολ δούλευε μέχρι που τελείωσαν οι μπαταρίες,τις άλλαξα και δεν δούλευε και το πήγα για επισκευή.
Μην αλλάξω πλακετα και απογοητευτώ!Αλλά θα το τολμήσω!

Πριν καιρό που είχα χάσει το τηλεκοντρολ είχα προσπαθήσει με universal και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα κι όταν το βρήκα το αιρκοντισιον άνοιξε αμέσως.
Είναι RC-5 κι από ότι διάβασα είναι στα 36 khertz
Άνοιγε και το άλλο μου airwell ενώ το RC-4 του άλλου δεν κατάφερνε να ανοίξει το αιρκοντισιον για το οποίο συζητάμε.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι πρώτα χάλασαν οι μπαταρίες?????

Το κοντρόλ το βρήκε off ο τεχνικός και το έφιαξε ?

Αυτό που είπα το δοκίμασες? Καλύτερα να δπκίμαζες το κοντρόλ σε άλλο ίδιο 

αιρκοντίσιον.

----------

ira (19-12-12)

----------


## ira

Δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη αλλά είχε τις ιδιες μπαταρίες για μήνες,το έβαλα στο συρτάρι και το έβγαλα όταν χρειάστηκε.Το έκανα και θα το ξανακάνω αύριο.
Έκανα επεξεργασία από πάνω και γράφω αναλυτικά την συμπεριφορά του.
Το δοκίμασα στο άλλο και ανοίγει που όμως καταφέρνω να το ανοίγω και με universal.
Η πλακέτα του δέκτη θα βγει και θα ελεγχθεί κι αν χρειαστει θα αντικατασταθεί επειδή έχω αγχωθεί κι έρχεται παγωνιά.

----------


## ira

Δεν άνοιγε κανένα από τα αιρκοντισιον όταν προσπάθησα να χρησιμοποιήσω το τηλεκοντρολ.
Παραδέχομαι ότι δεν είχα κάνει reset πριν το παω στον ηλεκτρονικο.

----------


## ira

Καλησπέρα!
Έβγαλα την πλακέτα την πήγα σε καλό ηλεκτρονικό κι άλλαξε το μάτι.
Έφυγα χαρούμενη αλλά τζίφος!
Δεν πιάνει το τηλεκοντρολ/
Πρέπει να βάλω το κάλυμμα για να πιάσει?

Έκανα reset στο τηλεκοντρολ.
Τι προτάσεις έχετε?

Μου έδινε ο ηλεκτρονικός και το παλιό ματάκι και δεν το πήρα.

Εδώ είναι και οι φωτο που πήρα.
Αλλάξαμε  πάλι το μάτι και τον πυκνωτή.
Δεν δουλευει το τηλεκοντρολ.
Φωτογραφία0035.jpgΦωτογραφία0037.jpg

----------


## ira

Ο ηλεκτρονικός που έφτιαξε το τηλεκοντρολ άλλαξε τον κρύσταλλο.
Αυτό φταίει κι όχι το ματάκι και ο πυκνωτής.
Μήπως γνωρίζετε που θα μπορούσα να βρω κρύσταλλο για το τηλεκοντρολ Η ΠΛΑΚΈΤΑ ΣΤΑ 36htz με ττηλεκοντρολ σε καλή τιμη?
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας! :Smile:

----------


## ira

Αυτό εδώ κάνει σε αιρκοντισιον?
http://translate.google.gr/translate...-Laenge-950-nm
Προσωρινή λύση μέχρι να δούμε τι θα κάνω.
Μετά από αυτές τις παρεμβάσεις πάνω στην πλακέτα του δέκτη υπερύθρων αμφιβάλλω αν η πλακέτα είναι λειτουργική επειδή δεν ξέρω τι συχνότητα έχει ο δέκτης.
Ο ηλεκτρονικός που άλλαξε τον δέκτη και τον ρώτησα για να ξέρω αν η πλακέτα είναι λειτουργική 
'ωστε να ψάξω για γνήσιο τηλεκοντρολ μου είπε ότι το μάτι δεν έχει συχνότητα.
Σας ρωτώ έχει ή δεν έχει συχνότητα ο δέκτης υπερύθρων?
Ο άλλος ηλεκτρονικός όταν τον ρώτησα αν κατά την επισκευή θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει η συχνότητα του τηλεκοντρολ είπε πως οχι αλλά αυτό 'εγινε επειδή είχε αλλάξει τον κρύσταλλο.
Προφανώς δεν τον γνώριζε και ήθελε απλά να επιδιορθώσει το τηλεκοντρολ.
Αν όμως άφηνε μια πιθανότητα ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει δεν θα είχα καμία αμφιβολία ότι έφταιγε το τηλεκοντρολ,όπως διαβάσατε επέμενα ότι κάτι τέτοιο είχε γίνει.
 Άθελα του με οδήγησε σε περιπέτειες με την πλακέτα του δέκτη.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω φίλοι μου,πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ!

----------


## partaloudis

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, νέος εδώ.
Είχα θέμα κι εγώ με το τηλεχειριστήριο και ημουν έτοιμος να αλλάξω μάτι.
Τελικά έχει θέμα το φισάκι του ματιού που κουμπώνει πάνω στη πλακέτα.
Το έβγαλα και το τσέκαρα και απο τα πινάκια που εχει πάνω ένα ήταν χάλια και έτοιμο να κοπεί.
στην αρχή το πάτησα λίγο και δούλεψε αλλα ξανά τα ίδια. Το πήγα σε έναν ηέλκτρονικό το κόλλησε λίγο πρόχειρα γτ μέσα το πινάκι φαινόταν πειραγμένο.
Τελικά δούλεψε κατευθείαν αλλα στα καπάκια σταμάτησε πάλι.
Που μπορώ να βρω ένα τέτοιο φισάκι μόνο?
Μάρκα Greenpoint.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

